# Happy 2nd Birthday to Cassidy!



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

My girl turns 2 today. After a spa day, she sat for her official 2nd Birthday Portrait:



Here she is last year in her 1st birthday portrait for comparison:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Cassidy, she's beautiful!
Love the first picture, what a happy girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Such a beautiful girl. Hope she has a very happy birthday.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 2nd Birthday to Cassidy! She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Pretty girl


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, you gorgeous girl!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Cassidy!!! She is a beautiful girl with a great smile!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful Cassidy...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy birthday sweetheart. I am sure you got spoilt rotten.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy birthday sweetie!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Happy 2nd birthday! You are soooo beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassidy*

Hope you have a wonderful birthday, Cassidy!!:wavey::smooch:


----------

